# Dub Mania 2010 - 5th & 6th June



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Morning all,

Anyone planning on going to Dub Mania at Weston Park next weekend?

Dub Mania Link

:car:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

The problem with car shows is you go to them with your months wages in your bank see aload of items you want for youre car go home and blow every penny you have lol. 


Am a Jap head


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, quite looking forward to that and Retro mania next door. Hopefully the weather will hold out unlike last year!


----------

